# Roseville Farmers Market with Kitties Looking for a Home



## OURv (May 20, 2018)

All,
Come along as we visit the Farmers Market in Roseville, Ca.
What a swell Farmers Market!! Check out all the yummy offerings
From Ca farms & see the sweet kitties needing a home.
 Farm to Fork for sure !!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7awVHNX-sNPxt7FsV1QS5w

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

